# Search and Rescue



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

The woman who runs our agility club trained one of her dogs in Search and Rescue. Her dog won the agility finals at Olympia a few years back but she had to retire him following an injury. She is regularly called out with her dog overnight to search wide areas of Surrey looking for missing persons. She decided to run some fun 'Hide and Seek' training sessions giving us some insight into the intensive training required to become a fully fledged Search and Rescue dog and handler team.

I was in awe of her dog as he displayed his skills, going off into the woods to look for people who had been planted as missing persons. The way he charged back to Kathrin in excitement and pulled on her tug toy attached to her belt and running back to the missing person...forwards and backwards until he could show her the 'body', actually nearly brought me to tears.

We did several exercises over two hours building up to our dogs looking for people......who had tasty treats of course! Rufus did amazingly well. I was so proud of him as he did each exercise faultlessly.

We have a few more sessions lined up for the new year with homework to do in between times .....and we are only scratching the surface of the training required ....just giving us a flavour. What an exciting and fulfilling training that would be though. Dogs are amazing!

Karen xx


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Karen

Sounds like you guy's had some great fun

It is brilliant to do this type of dog training and so rewarding

Couple this with the environment you and your dog have to work in and the feeling when your dog finds the person your looking for....

I worked for three months with the RAF Search & Rescue Teams and trained 3 dog's who were then placed with member's of the S&R Team

Do you think it might be something you want to do...

Mick


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

I can't think of anything more fulfilling at the moment. In reality I cannot just down tools right now when needed to go on a search because of my family responsibilities .......but in the future? Bring it on. Dogs have brought out a passion in me that I never thought possible. Looking forward to having a jolly good chat with you about it all! 

Karen x


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Look forward to it......quick question, what are most of the surfaces on the A Frame, Dog Walk, See Saw etc covered/painted with these days? I have bought some Rubber Based non slip paint made by Coo Var and a number of Obstacle builder's seem to use it....what have you come across it?

Mick


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Pass!........I've only played on the equipment ......but I'll find out for you. 

K x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Yep, Coo Var appears to be the most recommended.  

Karen x


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah we seem to have moved on from the Quartz Sand mixed with paint.... a little to abrasive. 

I did look at a rubber matting but it would cost around £150 to cover the A Frame bit to pricey seeing as I only paid £60 for all materials needed to build it 

But this Coo Var looks good

Mick


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Well done Rufus!!!
Karen you could have a real working star on your hands, nothing seems to phase him


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

That sounds amazing Karen and well done Rufus!  x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> I can't think of anything more fulfilling at the moment. In reality I cannot just down tools right now when needed to go on a search because of my family responsibilities .......but in the future? Bring it on. Dogs have brought out a passion in me that I never thought possible. Looking forward to having a jolly good chat with you about it all!
> 
> Karen x


It doesn't matter what age we are or whatever adversity we face, we should all have dreams and aspirations, and as for passion, it makes life worth living. How brilliant that it is your dogs that have stirred that passion within you. J x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

wow! That sounds so awesome! I think cockapoos would make great search and rescue dogs


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

That sounds like a fantastic thing to do.

Hopefully its something to look forward to in the future if your commitments change


----------

